# iPod mini stockage en ligne ?



## Baka666 (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour ! Alors j'ai récemment acheter  un iPad mini et j'aurais voulu savoir si il y avait une application pour stocker ses vidéos en ligne ? Un site ou une application qui permet de stocker ses vidéos un peu a la manière de iCloud. Histoire de pouvoir mettre ça en ligne et les télécharger quand j'ai envie de les regarder, histoire de ne pas surcharger mon iPad mini de vidéos.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## Larme (20 Mars 2013)

Tes vidéos viennent d'où ? Perso ou iTunes Store ?
Car maintenant avec les nouvelles ouvertures de la part des Majors, une vidéo acheté sur l'iTunes Store est dans les nuages, et peut-être retéléchargée/supprimée d'un appareil sans soucis, le tout via iCloud. Source


----------



## Baka666 (20 Mars 2013)

Les deux en faite. J'aimerai également pouvoir regarder des vidéo perso ( drama ou vidéo familiale surtout ) une solution cloud existe pour ça ?


----------



## Argeuh (21 Mars 2013)

Dropbox & compagnie?


----------



## Lauange (21 Mars 2013)

Orange Cloud, Yandex, Mega. Des solutions cloud gratuites bien sur.


----------

